# Local Magazine Pictures



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Last year the local home magazine came and shot photos of our haunt. The pictures and article are in this Sept/Oct isssue. We just got it in the mail Friday!


























Now I just need five copies for my mother


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I simply love the dinning room!!

Way to go!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job!! 
Now you have to outdo last year!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

guess you'll be needing more candy this year!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congratulations on the positive publicity.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

WhooooHooo Widowsbluff! Congrats on that! 
We hope someday to also be the "talk of the town" with our display!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Impressive!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

That is awesome! Way to go!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats on the story and pictures. Kudos to ya widowsbluff!!!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is awesome, looks like a good article and great pictures!


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

Very cool, good for you. That is what we all can wish for. Congrats


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Sweeet!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Thanks everybody. The crew did a very nice job with the article and the photos. We had 300 TOT's last year, I think we can expect more now.


----------

